# barra bass outfit issues.?



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

At the moment i own a pionneer perfect cast elite 10-12kg with a plfueger echelon and i find i doesnt handle heavy slick rigs when casting very well.
I am looking at a bass outfit and wondering if i should buy a berkley pro tactic with a curado or somthing and put the echeolon on the bass outfit and the curado or etc. on the pioneer perfect cast.

Best barra reel is what everyone?
Best bass rod is whaat everyone?
Best bass line and what pound?
Yess maybe a little complicated question. 
Thanks everyone for cooperating! i hope
Jake.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Nudge


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes a complicated question because everyone has their own preferences in tackle. I don't know the Pflueger Echelon but I have a Curado E7 that's just a dream to use. I have it as a Barra reel but I think it would be good as a Bass reel also, though I prefer spin tackle for Bass. I'm not familiar with either of those rods, I use a Shimano Barra Mag 6-10kg rod with the Curado. Makes a well balanced combo I think.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll put the cat amongst the pigeons and say that my favourite barra rig is a $15 "Fish Hunter" 4-8kg no-name bargain bin special (2-piece).

I've had it for 3 1/2 years with a Shimano Callisto baitcaster on it (25lb braid) and haven't snapped it yet. It's light enough to feel what I want to feel and I've caught several metre+ wild fish with it.

If someone gave me a fistfull of money I'd go straight to the premium brand-name stuff because it's NICE to use but this catches fish just the same.

Like oddrod said, everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually prefer spin outfits over baitcasters for bass.
I use 10lb braid for bass with 10 - 12pm flourocarbon leader
never caught a barra so I can't really say what I use


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

RackRaider said:


> I actually prefer spin outfits over baitcasters for bass


Same here

I use a variety of combos for bass ranging from a 1-3kg rod with 4lb braid and 6lb leader, 3-5kg rod with 10lb braid and 16 leader and a 6-10kg baitcast rod running 16lb braid and 20lb leader. The last combo i intend to use with barramundi but with 30lb braid and 60lb leader.


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

The Curado represents good value for money and can easily be used for both Barra and Bass. It all comes down to personal preference. I have an older Curado that I picked up as a superseded model and used the money saved to buy a spare spool. I run 50lb braid for Barra and 8lb braid for bass etc. As for rods, buy what ever you can afford at the time. There are some great bargains around at the moment, as well as some spectacularly expensive sticks.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with a shimano citica baitcaster 179 bucks made in japan 6 bearings reel of the year and some rate it eqaul on performance with a curado.


----------



## bfc (May 15, 2009)

My brother just bought a Citica and a Curado from www.reelfishingdeals.com[url]. They... within 7 days. Hope this helps.
Cheers Bruce


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks they seem very much like an curado but i can't find any threads on them.
My local tackle world can do a citica on a trion tournament 8 kg with 10 pound fins for 300 bucks so I'll probably get it. It's an 8 kg rod and yetits almost half the weight of a 2-5 kg raider and the fella there said it has the weight and castabilty of a 4 kg rod but a Power of an 8 kg so perfect for inpoundments.


----------



## bfc (May 15, 2009)

That out fit sounds ok for the barra part of your question, not that I have any experience with barra, however, we use similar out fits for casting at cod and yellas in Mulwala and the Murray and Goulburn rivers. I also have a Curado 300 I use for trolling big lures. I reckon some of the other guys on here would probably point you towards a threadline reel for bass as they cast light lures easier, so maybe if you got a decent 3000-4000 size threadline and a rod to match you could kill 2 birds with 1 stone? Anyway,good luck in your quest.   
Cheers bruce


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 2-4 kg spin but I much prefer a baitcaster for jackalls and mf50s I would also use this outfit for light jack fishing in baffle creek.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

If your going to sell it what kinda price would it be? i was planning on buying a new yak but i got given a new one so i have like 800 bucks ready to be spent.


----------

